# [SOLVED] Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website



## argghsoconfused (Aug 16, 2013)

Please Help!!!

Whenever I try to access the iTunes Store it says: 

"We could not complete your iTunes request. The network connection was refused. Make sure your network settings are correct and your network connection is active, then try again."

I don't use Norton Security.

I ran a diagnostic review in iTunes if that helps:


**** Network Connectivity Tests ****

Network Adapter Information

Adapter Name:	{C580C5C2-CCA0-4F39-A826-7B8808DED20A}
Description:	Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
IP Address:	0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask:	0.0.0.0
Default Gateway:	0.0.0.0
DHCP Enabled:	Yes
DHCP Server:	
Lease Obtained:	Thu Jan 01 11:00:00 1970

Lease Expires:	Thu Jan 01 11:00:00 1970

DNS Servers:	

Adapter Name:	{9B0D8A40-B694-42FB-9140-7C6F3168F6D9}
Description:	Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
IP Address:	192.168.20.103
Subnet Mask:	255.255.255.0
Default Gateway:	192.168.20.1
DHCP Enabled:	Yes
DHCP Server:	192.168.20.1
Lease Obtained:	Fri Aug 16 18:37:22 2013

Lease Expires:	Mon Aug 14 18:37:22 2023

DNS Servers:	192.168.20.1

Adapter Name:	{38201935-9146-42D6-BC67-EE0A688265CF}
Description:	Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
IP Address:	0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask:	0.0.0.0
Default Gateway:	0.0.0.0
DHCP Enabled:	Yes
DHCP Server:	
Lease Obtained:	Thu Jan 01 11:00:00 1970

Lease Expires:	Thu Jan 01 11:00:00 1970

DNS Servers:	

Active Connection:	LAN Connection
Connected:	Yes
Online: Yes
Using Modem:	No
Using LAN:	Yes
Using Proxy:	No

Firewall Information

Windows Firewall is on.
iTunes is enabled in Windows Firewall.

Connection attempt to Apple web site was unsuccessful.
The network connection timed out.
Connection attempt to browsing iTunes Store was unsuccessful.
The network connection timed out.
Connection attempt to purchasing from iTunes Store was successful.
Connection attempt to iPhone activation server was successful.
Connection attempt to firmware update server was unsuccessful.
The network connection timed out.
Connection attempt to Gracenote server was successful.
Last successful iTunes Store access was 2013-08-16 19:04:02.


thanks heaps


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website*

See if this helps:

Can't connect to the iTunes Store


----------



## argghsoconfused (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website*

thanks so much but i can't access any apple websites...
also, asked my friend to screenshot the page of the link you gave me but she couldn't get onto to it either - said page not found?
didn't work on my other computer either :/


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website*

It appears to work for me, at this time.

BG


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website*

You can't connect to Apple.com at all?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website*

try bypassing the router and plug the computer directly into the modem and see if you have access.


----------



## argghsoconfused (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website*

Oh my gosh it worked!!! Thank you so much [sobeit]!
so what should I do now? will i always have to connect my computer directly to the router to access the itunes store?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website*

No. That means that your router is blocking iTunes for some reason. Do you have any restrictions on your router that you have set?


----------



## argghsoconfused (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website*

i have no idea, how do i check that?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website*



argghsoconfused said:


> i have no idea, how do i check that?


you will have to go into your router settings and see if it is being blocked. exactly what router model do you have?


----------



## argghsoconfused (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website*

opp nevermind all is fixed!!! thanks so much everyone


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to iTunes Store/Apple website*

Alright then, glad you have it working!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What did you do to solve it?

BG


----------

